# Elk stuck in a ditch up Provo Canyon



## wes242

Sunday afternoon I ran into my brother in law who works for the county sherrif's animal control, and told me about this call he was heading too. Told me to grab my camera and head up Provo canyon were there was a Bull Elk stuck in a ditch. Once we got up there, there he was.... slid down the side of the cement walls where he couldn't get out. They had built a ramp hoping he could get out by himself, but that wasn't working well. They had to trank him and pull him out. I got tons of pictures and even some video of this. After they got him loaded up off he went to some new place, hopefully to stay out of trouble....









See all the pictures here... http://www.wesleyaston.com/march2010/07.html

and the video here.... http://www.youtube.com/user/wesleyastoncom?feature=mhw4#p/u/6/5iLFr8sp9z8


----------



## wyogoob

That is a great story, thanks for sharing. I hope the bull does OK. 

My backs been bothering me, I wonder if I jumped down in a ditch if they would pull me out that way. That has to be good for the ole back......a tranquilizer would be a plus too.


----------



## proutdoors

That bull looks awfully skinny. I wonder how long he was stuck in there.


----------



## mm73

Nice bull. Glad they were able to get it out.


----------



## PhoebeMoses

That is crazy... Nice photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huge29

He does look skinny, hip bones showing in the one pic. I am surprised to see so many county folks and no DWR guys, at least not in a distinct uniform. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Windage

Cool story. Surprised nothing has been on the local news.


----------



## LOAH

I'm wondering where a ditch like that is in Provo Canyon. That's not the Murdock Canal near the mouth of the canyon, is it? If not, is it the spillway from DC?


----------



## deadicated1

it is the canal right below the murdock, on the south side of the road, by that chain up area


----------



## LOAH

Ah, so it is the Murdock. Thanks.

I've taken that path into the mountain a few times, back in the day (big wheel tunnel).


----------



## REPETER

LOAH said:


> Ah, so it is the Murdock. Thanks.
> 
> I've taken that path into the mountain a few times, back in the day *(big wheel tunnel)*.


that's exactly what I was thinking :lol:


----------

